# Prewar Mesinger B1



## saladshooter (May 25, 2019)

Howdy

Looking for an original prewar Mesinger B1 with brown or black leather PM me what you have.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (May 31, 2019)

Still looking!

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 13, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 26, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 17, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 20, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 3, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 2, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 29, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (May 27, 2020)

Still in the market.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 5, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 15, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 20, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 31, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 11, 2020)

Still in the market.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 29, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 20, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 29, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 19, 2021)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## luckyfind (Jul 22, 2021)

This is what I have


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 22, 2021)

Howdy

I appreciate the offer. It's just not what I'm looking for.

Chad


luckyfind said:


> View attachment 1450541
> 
> View attachment 1450542
> 
> ...


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 4, 2021)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------

